# Jigs and Crankbaits in the rivers



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i wanted to learn the crankbait and the jig this year, im thinking about going fishing tomorrow and/or next weekend. i want to bring some jigs and crankbaits with me. What colors/patterns/depths would you suggest for yellow/escambia/chac. i dont know where im going so im covering all my bases. i have thought about hurricane as well but i know its such a hit/miss lake and i have never been ablt to "hit" it.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nobody? its down to between the yellow and escambia...somebody has to have some kinda advice.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I can only give you advice on crankbaits. Try Chartreuse and Black Back. You may also want to try some in Bream color. 

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

like this?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, looks good. Take a look at some others. In my experience you should run shallow cranks early morning or late evening when Bass are actively chasing bait. During mid day when it's hot, Bass slow way down. 

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i will be trying to paint up a chart/black this week. ill post pics. the one i have been painting started out like the 3rd one down in your pic (minus the chart).


----------

